# Grilles on cowl vents?



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi forum. I bought a set of these repop cowl vent grilles for my 68 GTO conv.. They are horredous quality and they dont fill out the vents correctly. They just sit there kinda’ loose……
Any good ideas? Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Unfortunately, poor fitment is a very common problem with repop parts. My '69 is one of those that was built during the time that GM was having a problem with getting the vent inserts, so instead of inserts it has the infamous chicken wire over the vents. I've considered replacing the wire with inserts because of how cheesy the wire looks, but then again it makes a great conversation starter when someone asks me about it so I haven't done it yet.

Bear


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

I thought all the 68's came with the chicken wire and GM made the switch part way into 69, my 68 has the chicken wire as well


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes, mine had the chicken wire too, but it was damaged beyond re-use. I guess I’ll get some ‘chicken’ wire again….


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have nice spare originals and correct screws
possibly an H clip 
and the L bracket over wiper drive arm
Scott


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

My 68 and 69 had the chicken wire cowl screen. I wasn’t aware that 69’s came with any other option.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I wasn't either. Never seen plastic on the 69 LeMans/GTO but they did come on the 69 Grand Prix and...
There is a section in the 69 assembly manual that shows plastic screens for the Base Tempest with the rectangular wiper motor, and the screen for all A bodies with the round motor/hidden wipers.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Really? It was 1/2 square hardware cloth?

?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It was a little more elaborate than that but not by much. The rear had a slight downward bend to match the cowl. Holes were a bit larger.
Photo shows screen not completely installed


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

I looked at the Ames catalog and it said chicken wire for 68 & 69, 70 up changed to plastic inserts, it also said you had to paint the chicken wire they sold so that roll above would be a good choice


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Paint does not like to stick to galvanized long term. I bought some plastic ones for my 69 and they fit great! Got them from Inline Tube.


----------

